# "Nova Scotia to approach (CFB Greenwood) about relocation of Waterville airport"



## The Bread Guy (12 Jun 2013)

> The Nova Scotia government and a municipal council in the Annapolis Valley have decided to relocate a local airport in order to make way for a possible expansion of a Michelin Tire plant.
> 
> The decision regarding the Waterville municipal airport was made Tuesday following an update to Kings County council on a study exploring the potential expansion of the Michelin Tire plant in Waterville. The plant is located next to the airport.
> 
> ...


_Cape Breton Post_, 12 Jun 13

This from the government of Nova Scotia news release:


> .... The province and the Municipality of the County of Kings are looking for another location for the Waterville Airport.  They made the decision today (June 11th) after an update to
> council on the Waterville Airport study.  Economic and Rural Development and Tourism Minister Graham Steele says they will look at the best options for the municipality, Valley and province.  The province will work with the municipality to further explore the 14 Wing Greenwood location.  The Waterville Airport study explored the potential  expansion of the Michelin tire plant in Waterville ....



The Waterville Airport study is available at http://novascotia.ca/econ/docs/Waterville-FinalReport.pdf.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2013)

> Development of a civilian “air park” facility at 14 Wing Greenwood appears to be the preferred option for relocating the Waterville Municipal Airport to make way for a possible Michelin expansion.
> 
> The province will work with the municipality to further explore the location, sending a joint letter to the military base to request a feasibility study, said Graham Steele, the economic and rural development minister.
> 
> ...


_Halifax Chronicle-Herald_, 12 Jun 13


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Jun 2013)

The airport isn't going to be relocated. The flight center will be relocated to 14 Wing with any natural resources flights, but any private fliers or companies will be told to find a new place on your own without assistance. It's a shame, especially considering the amount of money spent on the airport in the last few years building a new taxiway, and clearing room for several new planned hangars on tge west side. 
This is just another sad case of a small community being pushed aside for no apparent reason.


----------

